# Phone



## Retnim (Nov 8, 2012)

I have a Samsung Galaxy s3. I have had it for about 2 months and it always synced with my outlook contacts with no problem. Yesterday I was notified that some updates were available for Kies (Samsung s3 software). I downloaded the updates and now my phone will not sync. I get an error message saying "device not supported by 2.0". I called T-Mobile and they were no help. They said they had to call Samsung and would call me back. They never did.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU M 370 @ 2.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3766 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 1755 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 597065 MB, Free - 478153 MB; D: Total - 152609 MB, Free - 38477 MB;
Motherboard: Acer, ZR7
Antivirus: AVG Anti-Virus 2012, Updated and Enabled


----------

